# Coffee, what's in your cup?



## Paymaster

What does everyone drink? I love Jamaica Blue Mountain. I get whole beans and grind as needed. I drink Kenya AA occasionally as well. I also drink my coffee black. How about Y'all.


----------



## Lizannd

*I drink all kinds. Pretty much what ever is in the budget*

I'll buy.  I use sugar and milk.  Started drinking it that way with my Dad when I was little and can't change now.
I can drink it without the sugar but I can't drink it black.


----------



## GB

I am like you Paymaster. I love Jamaica Blue Mountain and I take it black. when I was in Jamaica I ordered it black and the waiter corrected me. He said "Here mon we call that straight from the mountain"


----------



## Alix

Black Costa Rican today. La Minita since I can't get the other stuff I love. Its fantastic, just not ambrosial.


----------



## ChefJune

Kenya AA robust roast, Black (AAA when I can get it)
after dinner out, double espresso with lemon twist
breakfast in France, cafe au lait.


----------



## katybar22

Well, I agree Blue Mountain is my fav, but in the coffee maker daily is strong Dunkin Donuts, ground fresh for every pot and always black.


----------



## ellakav

Kona.  whatever I'm drinking it's got to be strong and black, but not
bitter or skunky.  my stepdad ships his coffee in from Germany and that
is the nastiest smelling stuff - like Pepe LePew walked into the kitchen
and lifted his tail.


----------



## justplainbill

Tarrazu or Hochland's Kaffeestunde


----------



## jabbur

Wow!  You guys must really care about your coffee!  Me, as long as it's not bitter I'll drink just about anything.  I always take cream in mine.  We tend to use Folgers here at home mainly because it's usually cheaper than other name brands.  Tried store brands for a while but we think Folgers has more flavor.  Never heard of the stuff you folks mention being a fave!  We're not very "gourmet" here at my house.


----------



## katybar22

jabbur said:


> Wow! You guys must really care about your coffee! Me, as long as it's not bitter I'll drink just about anything. I always take cream in mine. We tend to use Folgers here at home mainly because it's usually cheaper than other name brands. Tried store brands for a while but we think Folgers has more flavor. Never heard of the stuff you folks mention being a fave! We're not very "gourmet" here at my house.


 

Lol, we're not gourmet either.  We just went to Jamaica on vacation and Blue Mountain is the only coffee they had.  It's really strong, but by the end of vaca we were addicted.


----------



## kadesma

Plain ol Starbucks that my coffee maker grinds and brews..I love it strong and black..As a treat occasionally I have Cafe au lait.
kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Use to be a diehard Folger's fan. But when Hurricane Katrina hit their plant in LA, they jacked up their prices and called it Gourmet. So now it's whole bean 8 O'Clock coffee. I grind it to an espresso like texture. Extra strong, so the spoon stands up in the cup with 2 level teaspoons sugar and T.G. Lee half & half.


----------



## JMediger

Black for me please and whatever is on sale ... we splurge once in awhile and buy a nice bag of beans when we are back in Oregon.  My SIL knows all the good places these days


----------



## Vanilla Bean

jabbur said:


> Wow! You guys must really care about your coffee! Me, as long as it's not bitter I'll drink just about anything. I always take cream in mine. We tend to use Folgers here at home mainly because it's usually cheaper than other name brands. Tried store brands for a while but we think Folgers has more flavor. Never heard of the stuff you folks mention being a fave! *We're not very "gourmet" here at my house*.


This household is the same, too. Folgers has always been my favorite!  I tend to have mine black, but I occasionally have it with cream and sugar.  It depends on my mood.


----------



## cookiefan

I like Peet's House blend.  Became addicted when I lived in California and now have it shipped to us once a month.


----------



## lifesaver

Coffee Mate Brand >>> Hazelnut (And i like my coffee strong)


----------



## ChefJune

Oh my goodness! Yesterday I had lunch with a friend at Cafe Sabarsky in the Neuwe Museum on the Upper East Side.  It's an Austrian cafe, and the coffee!!!  Viennese Coffee "mit schlag." -- enough schlag for a family of four! -- and what wonderful coffee. I can still taste it.


----------



## powerplantop

Community dark roast black.


----------



## Bigjim68

For my taste, the Costco stuff is pretty good.  I alternate between the Columbia Supremo, and their Indonesion, I do buy gourmet coffees, and prefer Kona to any other.  Always fresh ground, and french pressed.


----------



## msmofet

i like flavored coffee. i buy whole beans and keep them in the freezer till i grind them one pot at a time. when ever i go anywhere there are beans i grab a bag and go down the rows. i chew one bean and if it tastes good some go in the bag, by the time i get to the end of the row my bag is full. i mix all together. at the moment my freezer hold a nice blend of french roast, jamaican, kenya, hazel nut, pecan, almond, chocolate praline, white chocolate, coconut, marshmallow, vanilla, cinnamon and a few others i can't remember. it smells like heaven when i brew a pot. friends call ahead to tell me to put up a pot. coffee-ann is usaully coffee ann some biscuits to go with. halloween tradition is soup, coffee and biscuits. my best friend comes over as soon as she runs out of goodies, for soup (i think she gives out doubles just to run out quicker LOL). i love mine with sugar and 1/2 & 1/2. if i am out it has to be burger king turbo light and sweet.


----------



## JohnL

Just plain ole Maxwell House coffee here. 1/2 tsp of sugar and a splash of whole milk. I do enjoy kona when we go to Maui every 4 or 5 years for family vacation.


----------



## bullseye

I love the Kona that is in all the diners/restaurants on the big island--my luggage has always been odiferous when I come home!  Tanzinian is great, as is Jamaicain Blue Mountain.  At home, I try to buy beans that are fair trade and organic; also, I find that the roast means more than the provenance.  In the end, though, give me strong and black and I'll drink it.


----------



## Robo410

I like a full rich Columbian, also a Costa Rican, American or French roast, black. I brew with a French press pot (got one for tea too), and have a burr grinder.

I also have a friend who is into roasting his own, so I often get a bag of his. Quite good, whatever he's playing with.


----------

